# Genetic of Dumbo HMPK



## ippicle (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, I want to breed dumbo ears hmpk, but i do not know how to do it, so that why I'm creating this discussion, in order to find someone who knows something about it. I will be really grateful if someone can give me tips and advices. Thank a lot!! 
I now own a solid red hmpk.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

The dumbo mutation is recessive, so you would need both parents to be at least carriers for some of the progeny to be dumbo. Dumbo bred to normal will not produce dumbo unless the normal is also a carrier. But that mating will produce 100% carriers for dumbo and breeding them to each other or to a dumbo will produce dumbos.


----------



## ippicle (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for your answer Imaal!
I'm not sure if i understood 100%, so follow my theory, if i match my hmpk with a normal dumbo i will have hm plakats with dumbo gene, but is not visible becouse is recessive. Then i will metch a male hm pk son (F1) with the mother dumbo and i will achive to have hm plakats with visible dumbo, is that correct? Sorry but genetic is always been my pain in the neck. 
Thanks again


Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

ippicle said:


> Thanks for your answer Imaal!
> I'm not sure if i understood 100%, so follow my theory, if i match my hmpk with a normal dumbo i will have hm plakats with dumbo gene, but is not visible becouse is recessive. Then i will metch a male hm pk son (F1) with the mother dumbo and i will achive to have hm plakats with visible dumbo, is that correct? Sorry but genetic is always been my pain in the neck.
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


Correct. That's one way to achieve your goal. But for the sake of clarity, I'd save the word 'normal' for non-dumbo fish, to avoid confusion. In your mating, the HMPK is the normal, and your dumbo female is, well, the dumbo.

The F1s, which will not be visual dumbos, are known as dumbo genotypes. The F2s, some of which will be visual dumbos, are known as dumbo phenotypes.


----------



## ippicle (Mar 22, 2021)

Clear, thanks a lot, i will show results if you are intressed, this will be my first attemp in breeding betta

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can make a spawn log in that sub-forum.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In practical terms; 
dombo x regular = will produce some slightly bigger pectorals. These are the F1 genos that imaal meant. Those that do not show bigger pectorals should also be carriers, but not as good as those that show signs of being dumbo. So you will get better result if you breed F1 with bigger pectorals.

If you breed F1 geno male back to dumbo mother (or any dumbo), you will create some actual dumbos in F2. 
Inbreed F2 should create better dumbos in F3. . . . And so on.

I have never heard of dumbos carrying deformed genes like DT. So they should be safe to inbreed


----------



## ippicle (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow thanks those are nice tips indjo. 
But just a curiosity, the gene hm is recessive correct? so i need a dumbo hm female to pass the gene to f1, f2 ecc correct? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Halfmoon is recessive, yes. You need a HM dumbo female to achieve your goal.


----------



## ippicle (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks again

Inviato dal mio SM-G970F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iclinkz (Dec 6, 2021)

imaal said:


> The dumbo mutation is recessive, so you would need both parents to be at least carriers for some of the progeny to be dumbo. Dumbo bred to normal will not produce dumbo unless the normal is also a carrier. But that mating will produce 100% carriers for dumbo and breeding them to each other or to a dumbo will produce dumbos.





imaal said:


> The dumbo mutation is recessive, so you would need both parents to be at least carriers for some of the progeny to be dumbo. Dumbo bred to normal will not produce dumbo unless the normal is also a carrier. But that mating will produce 100% carriers for dumbo and breeding them to each other or to a dumbo will produce dumbos.



Good day maam/sir i just want to clarify, what do you mean to say is when i breed a dumbo and a non-dumbo the F¹ is automatically dumbo carrier? and if i breed the F¹(non-dumbo but carrier) to another dumbo the possibilities of producing dumbo offspring will increase? additional question, which one is the best pair for the F¹ carrier return to dumbo parents or sibling/s of the dumbo parent?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

EE x regular = F1 : regular (carriers) and bigger pectorals (genos).

Carriers x EE = bigger chance if creating better EE

F1 carrier x EE parent/uncle/aunt = similar results


----------



## iclinkz (Dec 6, 2021)

indjo said:


> EE x regular = F1 : regular (carriers) and bigger pectorals (genos).
> 
> Carriers x EE = bigger chance if creating better EE
> 
> F1 carrier x EE parent/uncle/aunt = similar results


much appreciated sir thanks a lot


----------

